# British Stallion Event at Hartpury



## supagran (4 January 2013)

Who's going?  Is it worth making the trip?


----------



## Spiderman (4 January 2013)

For the chance to see 60 stallions up close, in the flesh, in one place, it surely has to be worth it.


----------



## oldywoldy (4 January 2013)

Definitely worth it to see all of those stallions etc. unfortunately I can't make it got 20 horses in and just got too much on - not impressed but that's life! Have several people reporting back to me with their views! Really wanted to see Chiron in the flesh but it will have to wait until later on


----------



## koeffee (4 January 2013)

worth the trip!!! some stunning stallions, a chance to see them all in stables and worked, fab day out.


----------



## Fahrenheit (4 January 2013)

Spiderman said:



			For the chance to see 60 stallions up close, in the flesh, in one place, it surely has to be worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to catching up with you


----------



## hippomaniac (4 January 2013)

we will be there, great place to pick a stallion, can view in stable and see them perform.


----------



## supagran (5 January 2013)

Fantastic day, well worth the drive, some lovely stallions to see.


----------



## coreteam1 (6 January 2013)

I went and it was great.  We travelled to Hartpury from Nottingham just to watch the dressage stallions.  Stunning horses and such good behaviour from all.

Here are some, a bit blurry bit you get the gist 







My favorite stallion Furst Wilhelm 







Stunning Woodlander Wavavoom, one of my favorites 







Gorgeous Treliver Decanter 








The beautiful Lantanzer 







Classic's Charmeur, lovely pony stallion


----------



## volatis (6 January 2013)

Quite a few stallins I liked. My favourites were Arko, Silvio, Ramiro B and Carousel amoung the jumpers and eventers, although Paul Tapner's little stallion was interesting and I still quite like Persiflage. Fantastic to hear from the likes of Mark Todd and Lucinda fredericks. I also think the TB stallion Chiron has really come on since I saw him last year so I am going to do some serious research on what his first crop are like. 
However on the whole the jumpers are just not presented right and I am afraid I didnt think the commentry was still right. 
Dressage horses and their presentation has really come on. For me Wawavoom and Furst Wilhelm stood out, it was a priveldge to see Diamond Hit retire (and yes I had a tear in my eye) but I was also pleased to see old favourites come on such as Rhondeo and Treliver Decanter. Certainly a good range of stallions for mare owners.


----------



## coreteam1 (6 January 2013)

volatis said:



			Quite a few stallins I liked. My favourites were Arko, Silvio, Ramiro B and Carousel amoung the jumpers and eventers, although Paul Tapner's little stallion was interesting and I still quite like Persiflage. Fantastic to hear from the likes of Mark Todd and Lucinda fredericks. I also think the TB stallion Chiron has really come on since I saw him last year so I am going to do some serious research on what his first crop are like. 
However on the whole the jumpers are just not presented right and I am afraid I didnt think the commentry was still right. 
Dressage horses and their presentation has really come on. For me Wawavoom and Furst Wilhelm stood out, it was a priveldge to see Diamond Hit retire (and yes I had a tear in my eye) but I was also pleased to see old favourites come on such as Rhondeo and Treliver Decanter. Certainly a good range of stallions for mare owners.
		
Click to expand...

I only went to see the dressage stallions.  I liked the stallion called Destano too and a couple of very young ones Clapton and Debonair.  Wavavoom was just lovely. 
I took some photos of Rhondeo, was the rider the owner?  He was fantastic and amoung my top ones but I couldn't remember if I'd got the right name to the photos.  Super well behaved horse with great movement. 
Rhondeo?


----------



## volatis (6 January 2013)

yes that is Rhondeo and yes the rider is the owner, and she has a few fabulous stallins at her keystone stud in Sussex.


----------



## sywell (6 January 2013)

volatis said:



			yes that is Rhondeo and yes the rider is the owner, and she has a few fabulous stallins at her keystone stud in Sussex.
		
Click to expand...

Dimaggio the WBFSH 2000 winner of 6yr old class. In the 2013 ratings of the top Hanoverian 120 stallions he comes 4th with a dressage index of 155 the list is headed by Londontime 159,Florencio I 157,Don Schufro 156.


----------



## woodlander (6 January 2013)

Glad everyone enjoyed the day and evening. All the organisers worked really hard to deliver the day and a big "thank you" to Jan Rogers. Cat Wood and Mark Shaw and the Hartpury team. Such progress in four or five years. Well done


----------



## coreteam1 (6 January 2013)

woodlander said:



			Glad everyone enjoyed the day and evening. All the organisers worked really hard to deliver the day and a big "thank you" to Jan Rogers. Cat Wood and Mark Shaw and the Hartpury team. Such progress in four or five years. Well done
		
Click to expand...

Well said    Wavavoom is outstanding by the way


----------



## TheMule (6 January 2013)

I thought it was a great presentation and the dressage horses really stood out as being a serious collection of quality horses.

The sjers were dire on the whole, a lot who I wouldn't even keep as geldings! Also, why bring a lame horse?


----------



## Harriephebs (6 January 2013)

Great day! Missed majority of the show jumpers (which we were aiming to see) does anyone have any videos/pics? Thank you x


----------



## Toraylac (6 January 2013)

What a brilliant night! So well organised -thanks especially to Lynne Crowden for great commentary. Loved the Woodlander stallions , Treliver Decanter, Fuerst Wilhelm ( will hopefully be using him next year) and Destano who my mare is in foal to this year. I am so looking forward to next years event


----------



## fluffypants (6 January 2013)

For me Chippendale was the run away stallion for his age. So loose and free.

No tightness in the neck (unlike some) coupled with amazing paces, trainability and breeding.

The top choice for me - and then a close second Furst Wilhelm who is clearly also a very special horse.

That is where my money is going - Chippendale and then I will keep looking for my second stallion with Furst Wilhelm on that list near the top.

I thought some of the stallions were awful to be honest. Tight in the neck and back, no scope in movement - just limited and ordinary for horses let alone breeding material. Get the snippers out I say.

The pony Classic Charmeur was really very impressive in movement - just perhaps a little spirited (and of course far too small for me!)


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 January 2013)

coreteam1 said:



			Well said    Wavavoom is outstanding by the way
		
Click to expand...

He was the one I especially wanted to see - but thanks to o  ne staff member on holiday and another swinging the leg (or arm in her case ) AND husband having crocked his car and wanting to borrow mine - I had to stay at home!  I have a mare I think might have been MADE for him!


----------



## koeffee (6 January 2013)

Think woodlander stallions were fab, young and old, babies showed what fab temps they had to come in a work, not easy but lovely, wavavoom was stunning, powerful, athletic, free and one to watch out for in the future, springsteen was lovely as was rhondeo, decanter and amour g were stunning in the flesh and , arko was lovely but small, ability not in doubt!!! greenacre stallions were nice, coloured concorde stallion was really nice and sure to give you a sane steady horse to jump with an amatuer all day long, and his handler clearly loved his stallions!! Destano i loved in his stable and he was nice out, but when fuerst wiulhem came in he out classed a hell of a lot of horse from the whole day!! lord lui has improved from last year, easy and uncomplicated, Geoff Billington has been jumping 140 with him. Landtanzer for an old boy, looked amazing, so loose and supple, Silvio looked super for 25 but not sure he should have been ridden as very lame behind, but very sweet chap. a lot of the eventer would make nice geldings as would most of the jumpers, little arab was a star, loved the attention and was super well behaved and so honest, wolkenderry and Charmuer were lovely, wish can certainly move and a lovely chap in the stable, charmuer is a nice pony but a bit cheeky, little spark to him, couple of nice ponies from the day. missed loads out but im sure i will get round to remembering when i download vids!


----------



## Rachmeister (6 January 2013)

I went for the first time to see the dressage stallions and had a fantastic and informative time. As a first time breeder I loved meeting the horses in the stables and talking to stud owners and riders. Lynne and the team did a great job. Really loved Wavavoom and I've got a great video of him doing his bionic trot!  

My Rockstar mare is in foal to Supertramp and I am even more excited about it now, if that's possible.  

Thanks again, Lynne and the Hartpury team.


----------



## hippomaniac (7 January 2013)

All in all a great day, some should have been geldings, some were lame, in fact why would you take a lame horse to an event, one owner said you wont see much trot from horse as he has a hole in his tendon!!!!!!!!!!!!         Arko was fabulous, Didgeridoo huge pop, Primitive Proposal very nice, Langaller Starring Role one to watch, amour G very impressive, Classics Charmeur stunning with terrific movement.
Commentary was excellent, we enjoyed ourselves  tremendously.


----------



## coreteam1 (7 January 2013)

Yes I heard the very same comment about the hole in the tendon, during the dressage demonstration, with the added comment about no trot!!


----------



## Spiderman (7 January 2013)

I'd also like to add my thanks to the whole team, we had a fantastic time. Spider, Amour G, was a dude in the stables, lapping up the attention and was very chilled despite living virtually on his own at home.


----------



## Fwd P2P (9 January 2013)

I'm gutted, I didn't know it was on & as a first time breeder, with my mares due in April and June, it would have been lovely to have been & met the stallion owners and seen the stallions in the flesh.
I note the comments about the showjumpers with interest. One of my mares is in foal to Legrande, but as she is by Ramiro Z, I was looking for a excellent showjumping stallion for her for this year, as it is likely to be her last foal.
My other mare is by Lauriston and is in foal to Callaho's Benico, so I was considering Herbstkonig, as I was looking at him for her for the next cover, but equally a good showjumper would be a good match for her, providing he is a modern type as she is an old fashioned type. Athough her paces are good, her foals need lightening up in every area, if they are to make the grade.
Is there another event of this type in the coming months, as I really would like to shop face to face, rather than online as it were!
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Avonbrook (9 January 2013)

Stallion Showcase GB is, I believe, 2nd and 3rd February this year at Addington 

Not the same as seeing them live but photos of the stallions at Hartpury are going up on the site of the official photographer as I speak...

ETA Thankyou to the organisers at the BBSH Hartpury parade for a smooth running event. K and Marcus thoroughly enjoyed their time in there as "the" endurance section!


----------



## Fwd P2P (9 January 2013)

Thanks so much, that is really helpful.
Is it of the same scale as Hartpury, as I know little of either. Are there any others or are these 2 it?

I'll take a look at the photo's, as you say, it's not the same, but it is better than nothing as I didn't go!!!
Many thanks indeed.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (9 January 2013)

http://www.stallionshowcasegb.co.uk/ 

Final entries are not yet confirmed. The website does list who attended last year.


----------



## Spiderman (9 January 2013)

This person has loaded a few of the dressage stallions from this year's Hartpury onto Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/user/evenag114?feature=watch


----------



## ritajennings (9 January 2013)

Stallion Showcase GB 2nd Feb jumpers and a demo by John Whitaker and 3rd Feb Dressage there is also a dressage to music and loose jumping competition being held over the weekend, Stables open to the public, every breed from a pure bred Arab to an Irish Draught stallion , run by the Light family of the Brendon Stud. Great weekend or day out 
http://www.stallionshowcasegb.co.uk/


----------



## eventrider23 (9 January 2013)

They today confirmed the Whittakers will be there with their stallion as well as Harthill Stud, Woodlander an a load of others. If SJ stallions are what you are after then I would go as there will be a lot of them!


----------



## Spiderman (9 January 2013)

Hartpury photos can be seen here....  http://www.kevinsparrow.co.uk/BRITISH_STALLION_EVE.aspx


----------



## no_no_nanette (9 January 2013)

I can confirm that the SSGB is a great event; last year was brilliant, and it looks as though this year will be even more of a treat.  John Whittaker is doing a demo on the Saturday, and there is a loose jumping competition and dressage to music in the evening .... and if last year is anything to go by, many gorgeous stallions, with a real variety, as Rita says.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## woodlander (11 January 2013)

Woodlander stallions attending will be Clapton and Debonair and maybe Supertramp


----------



## no_no_nanette (11 January 2013)

woodlander said:



			Woodlander stallions attending will be Clapton and Debonair and maybe Supertramp
		
Click to expand...

Great, will be very interested to see them all and especially Supertramp, hope that he's coming!

More news coming in daily as I check the SSGB website - there are going to be some legendary stallions there, including Arko, and our very, very favourite IDs, including Archie, (I'm prejudiced as he's the the sire of the beautiful Hattie, owned by a great friend of mine)  and the stunning Arabian H Tobago .....


----------



## eventrider23 (11 January 2013)

And the Harthill stallions are coming too!


----------

